# 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent



## boober (18. Februar 2015)

*30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine letzte Wakü nun schon mehr als 5 Jahre her ist (und in dieser Zeit tadelos funktionierte - quasi Langzeittest), ist es nun an der Zeit für was Neues.

Geplant ist ein i7 4970K mit GTX970. Dieses Mal möchte ich mich auch mal an ein bissl oc wagen. Mal schaun...

Geplant sind 3x140 + 2x140 Radis in ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo zu integrieren. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Würde ein 45mm Radi auch vernünftige Wassertemps erzeugen, wenn sehr langsam drehende Lüfter (ich dachte da an NB BlackSilent PK2) zwischen 400 und 600 Umdrehungen verwendet werden? 

Ich will halt vermeiden, dass bei der Verwendung von SlimRadis letztlich bei vieleicht notwendigen höheren Drehzahlen dann keine Leistung mehr kommt. Bei meinem jetztigen System kühle ich nur die CPU mit einem 240 Slim, sodass ich nicht wirklich sagen kann, wie sich das verhält. 

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, welchen Radi würdet ihr empfehlen? 

MfG


----------



## xHaru (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Kommt eher auf Lamellenabstand- und Dichte an. Je geringer die Dichte und desto höher also der Abstand der Lamellen voneinander ist, desto geringer ist der Druck gegen die Lüfter und desto leiser sollte der Rad sein.


----------



## Trash123 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi boober!

Schau dir mal die Alphacool  Nexxxos Serie an. Die sind als Slim im Silent-Betrieb sehr gut. Gab da auch einen Test in der pcgh 10/2014.

Gruß
Trash


----------



## boober (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi Trash,

ja die Alphacol Nexxxos Serie hab ich auch schon gefunden. Ich schau mal, ob ich den pcgh test finde. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich die in 30mm Dicke oder 45mm Dicke nehmen soll, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich die Lüfter bei 400 U/min laufen lassen will.

MfG


----------



## boober (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi Trash,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Artikel von pcgh. Also demnach sind zwischen einem 30mm und 45mm selbst bei 1000 U/min kaum Unterschiede zu erkennen. Mich wundert zwar, selbst Dickschiffe wie die Phobya bei 1000 U/min noch hinter dem SlimRadi hinterherhinken. Aber die von pcgh wissen wohl, was sie tun 

Ich denke, ich werde die 30mm Variante nehmen und gut.

Danke nochmal.

MfG


----------



## Trash123 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Gerne doch
Wenn ich mir eine WaKü in das Primo einbaue, würde meine Wahl auf einen 420mm/30mm Radi im Deckel und einen 420mm Monsta im Boden fallen.
Da hätte man genügend Reserven und kann die Lüfter im Silent-Mode laufen lassen.

Gruß

Trash


----------



## boober (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Ja das mit dem Radi im Boden hab ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings wollte ich vermeiden, dass Luft aus den Radis in das Gehäuse geblasen wird. 

Darüberhinaus gibt es bei höheren Drehzahlen (um die 1000 U/min) laut dem pcgh Artikel kaum eine Verbesserung zwischen dem Monsta und dem Slim. Beide liegen gleich auf (mal abgesehen von den 0,5K). Wahrscheinlich spielt der Monsta erst bei noch höhreren Drehzahlen sein volles Potential aus. Ich denke da mal drauf rum...

Bis jetzt ist geplant, einen 420 (3x140) SlimRadi in den Deckel mit NB PK1 oder PK2 und einen 280 (2x140) SlimRadi im Seitenteil rechts zu platzieren, wobei die Lüfter der Radis aus dem Gehäuse blasend angeordnet werden. Vorne und im Boden wollte ich ansaugende Lüfter einbauen. So dürfte man wohl einen ausreichenden Luftzug erzeugen. 

Gruß

boober


----------



## Trash123 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi boober!
Über den Airflow brauchst du dir keine Gedanken bei deinem Gehäuse machen! Wenn du einen Radi im Boden verbauen würdest kannst du die Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse blasend montieren In der Front des Primo sind zwei lüfter verbaut, welche in das Gehäuse blasen und genügend kalte Luft hineinbringen. Die montierten Radi´s können die warme Luft nach außen blasen. Und das laut Test auch mit 500U/min. Wie gesagt Reserven der Kühlleistung hättest du auf jeden Fall mit den beiden Radi´s. Du könntest damit auch noch locker eine zweite GraKa kühlen....


----------



## boober (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi Trash,

hmm, in dieser Implementierung würden dann ja ca. 5 Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse blasen und nur 2 (oder 4 mit Seitenwand) in das Gehäuse blasen. Ich habe immer versucht, möglichst mehr Luft ins Gehäuse zu befördern, als raus, damit nicht durch irgendwelche Ritzen Luft ohne Staubfilter angesaugt wird. Bis jetzt hat das auch immer funktioniert; mein "Inneres" ist staubfrei 

Aber die Lösung mit dem Radi am Boden hat einen ganz besonderen Charme: die Verschlauchung wird einfacher. 

Ich glaub ich machs so: 
Radi am Boden --> ins Gehäuse; 
Lüfter Front --> ins Gehäuse;
Radi im Deckel --> aus dem Gehäuse; und 
ein 120er Lüfter hinten oben --> aus dem Gehäuse

Dann wird zumindest ein Teil der warmen Luft vom unteren Radi schonmal rausbefördert und der Radi im Deckel bekommt mehr Frischluft. Zwar nicht ganz optimal, aber immerhin. Vielleicht teste ich mir das auch einfach mal durch und guck mal wie die Temps sind.


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Musst aufpassen.
Bei 420 im Deckel kann es eng werden.
Siehe hierfür meinen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...370813-gehaeuse-fuer-970er-sli-und-wakue.html

Threshold hat hier einen Link zum Radiatorsupport gepostet.
Ich werde zB 1x 480 im Deckel
1x 360 im Boden und an die Front 1x 280 machen.


----------



## boober (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Guter Hinweis. Ich hoffe das morgen mal das Case eintrudelt. Dann werde ich das mal ausmessen. Der Link von Threshold bezieht sich auf einen Radiator mit 154 mm Breite. Die Nexxos Full Copper haben aber nur 144 mm Breite. Könnte also vlt passen. Ich werde dann mal berichten.

Wie planst du denn Strömungsrichtung der Radilüfter?


----------



## -Kerby- (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Da ich noch nicht das Case und die Teile habe, weder es jetzt vorhabe, hab ich mir da keine großen Gedanken gemacht  aber diejenigen Lüfter, die die warme Luft der Radiatoren pusten, sollten mMn nach außen befördert werden, sonst würde man kontraproduktiv die anderen Radiatoren zusätzlich aufwärmen.
Ansonst grundsätzlich Unterdruck im Case bevorzugen, d.h. wenige Lüfter die reinpusten und viele
die rauspusten, weil dadurch schneller frische Luft ins Case gelangt, andersrum könnte
dank Turbulenzen die warme Luft im Case bleiben.  Da habe ich eben noch mein Problem mit dem
Radiator in der Front, weil der ja nicht auch noch rauspusten kann, da ansonst nirgendwo ein Zugang für
Frischluft wäre. Daher habe ich mir überlegt, weil das Enthoo Primo das anbietet,
den 280er Radiator an die Seite zu montieren und an der Front weitere Lüfter, sodass ich mein ganzes Paket
einbauen kann.
Bis es aber dazu kommt, werden es erstmal nur das 480er und das 360er, weil das schon komplett ausreicht
(nach der Faustformel ungefähr 700W).


----------



## KetanestCola (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Ich nutze das Phanteks Entho Primo Gehäuse ebenfalls mir einer Wasserkühlung.

Dabei habe ich on Top einen 3x140mm Nexxxos XT 45mm  und am Boden einen 4x120mm Nexxxos UT (mit 60mm)

Alles mit einseitiger Lüfter Bestückung. Hilfsweise habe ich auch die 140mm Gehäuselüfter genommen - die werden noch ersetzt.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beschweren - Wassertemp nach mehreren Stunden BF4 liegt bei ca. 34 grad - und die Lüfter laufen dabei nur mit 60 %.
Für genaue Werte müsste ich aber nochmal schauen.

Ich habe noch einen 240mm XT Radiator hier - aber von den Temperaturen bin ich noch weit entfernt den einbauen zu müssen.
Wie ich finde ein total geiles Gehäuse!

Nutze jetzt auch einen 16mm Schlauch - muss sagen genau richtig - vorher mit dem dünnen sah das zu "verloren" aus.


----------



## boober (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

@kerby: Ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse ist nicht zu empfehlen, da hierdurch die Luft durch sämtliche ritzen deines Gehäuses angesaugt wird inkl dem Staub. Der setzt sich dann mit der Zeit auf die Bauteile und bietet eine isolierende Schicht. Man kennt ja die Bilder solcher verstaubten cases... Schlecht für die Teile.

Ich mache das seit Jahren so und hab net einen Fusel im Case.

Und schneller kommt die Luft dadurch auch nicht rein. Wichtig ich nur, dass ein Luftstrom existiert, zb durch einen nach außen blasenden 120 Lüfter hinten. Hierdurch wird die Luft deutlich besser zugeführt als durch irgendwelche Ritzen.

@Kentanest Pustet der untere Radi ins Gehäuse oder nach unten raus?


----------



## JackvanDell (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Ich arbeite in meinem Fractal Define R4 auch mit Überdruck im Gehäuse und ich habe nach über 1 1/2 Jahren kaum/keinen Staub drin. ABER das Gehäuse hat vor den Einlässen auch die Staubfilter, die beim Gehäuse dabei waren.

Ich würde aber auch dazu gehen einen Radiator im Boden der rein und einem im Deckel der raus bläst. Dazu in der Front einen der Frischluft reinpustet und einen hinten, der ein  luft raus befördert. 

Und natürlich wären die Temperaturen einen ticken besser, wenn beide Radiatoren komplett "kühle" Luft ansaugen würden, aber ich denke hier ist der Airflow wichtiger, denn wenn man gegen die Physik arbeitet und der untere Rad auch rausbläst, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die sowieso schon lauteren Lüfter für den dickeren Rad nochmal schneller laufen müssen, damit man einen Zugewinn bei der Kühlung hat im Vergleich zum unten rein und oben raus. Abgesehen davon bräuchte man dann das äquivalent von fünf Lüftern der Rads um Frischluft reinzublasen, also entweder wenige Lüfter die schnell laufen oder viele die langsamer laufen und ob das dann noch Silent ist(abgesehen von den Kosten für nochmal bis zu 5 Lüftern mehr)...


----------



## Trash123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Hi boober!
Wenn der 420er/Nexxxos-Slim im Deckel passt (wovon ich eigentlich ausging) und du noch einen Monsta im Boden (ausblasend) verbaust, du die auf Silent laufen lässt, dürften die beiden 140er Frontlüfter genügend Luft ins Case blasen....
Kannst ja bei Caseking nochmal nachfragen, ob der 420er Monsta ohne Probs in den Boden passt


----------



## -Kerby- (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*



boober schrieb:


> @kerby: Ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse ist nicht zu empfehlen, da hierdurch die Luft durch sämtliche ritzen deines Gehäuses angesaugt wird inkl dem Staub. Der setzt sich dann mit der Zeit auf die Bauteile und bietet eine isolierende Schicht. Man kennt ja die Bilder solcher verstaubten cases... Schlecht für die Teile.
> 
> Ich mache das seit Jahren so und hab net einen Fusel im Case.
> 
> ...



Deswegn nutze ich Staubfilter und Cases, die
größtmöglich geschlossen sind, zumindest
erhoffe ich mir das beim Primo.
Im Allgemeinen putze ich mein Case sowieso alle zwei Wochen, da ich da etwas enthusiastisch bin 

Gehäuselüfter: Unter- oder Überdruck? - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)

Andererseits scheint mir der Beitrag von
Incredible Alk hier sinnvoll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-radiatoren-im-gehaeuse-airflow-richtung.html

Ich glaube, ich werde versuchen den Druck
so gut wie möglich auszugleichen und
experimentieren. Habe das NZXT und da
lohnt es sich nicht Gedanken um
den Airflow zu machen, weil alles nur offen ist, das offen seien könnte ^^ Mal schauen, wie es
seien wird. Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Trash123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Kerby die Putzfee


----------



## Trash123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

@boober und Kerby: wenn ihr mit eurem Projekt fertig seid könntet ihr ja ein paar Bilder posten

Gelobe Besserung


----------



## -Kerby- (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Wird gemacht, aber bei mir wirds
wohl noch deutlich länger dauern 
Ach und Trash, Beiträge bitte zusammenfassen, also in Zukunft den
"Bearbeiten-Button" verwenden.
Doppelposts sind hier nicht gern gesehen


----------



## boober (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

Das Case ist da 

Ich werde mal heute abend ausmessen und dann mal bescheid geben, wieviel Platz für die einzelnen Radiatorplätze da ist.

Wenn fertig, folgen die Bilder.

Nochmal zum Luftzug: wenn man einen Unterdruck erzeugt, wird Luft aus den Ritzen angesaugt, durch die die Luft am leichtesten in das Gehäuse dringen kann. Dadurch verliert man die Kontrolle über Luftströmung im Case. Es kann somit passieren, dass man im Case Bereiche hat, die keinen Luftströmung haben, während andere Bereiche eine LLuftströmung aufweisen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man daher immer versuchen, die Kontrolle über die Luftströmung im Case zu behalten.

MfG


----------



## KetanestCola (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*



boober schrieb:


> @Kentanest Pustet der untere Radi ins Gehäuse oder nach unten raus?



Beide pusten in das Gehäuse rein - da wollte ich aber mal im nächsten Urlaub mit verschiedenen Varianten testen.

Denke unten rein ist schonmal sinnvoll weil es da ja am kühlsten ist - oben Raus wird dann kritisch da man ja die erwärmte Luft nutzt. Deshalb meine Entscheidung alles einpustend zu machen.

@boober: Oben hast du platz satt - unten wird es sackeng - wenn man die Blende drin lässt. Viel breiter hätte der NexXxos nicht sein dürfen.

Edit: Hier mal ein paar Handy Fotos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boober (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: 30mm oder 45mm Radi für Silent*

So hab jetzt mal nachgemessen.


Im Deckel hat man exakt 147mm Breite platz. Dann ist es aber auch formschlüssig, was vlt nicht so gut wäre. Im Boden sind es sogar nur 145mm Breite und 330mm Länge.


Die Nexxos Serie hat bei 140mm Lüfter eine Gesamtbreite von 144mm. Passt also. Wird aber knirsch.


Das Case selber ist der Hammer. Riesengroß. Voll toll...


----------

